
Study: Breakthrough blood test detects positive Covid-19 result in 20 minutes - Leftb
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/07/200717101037.htm
======
dekhn
PR article that does not show accuracy, sensitivity or specificity, does not
have link to actual article in journal ("ACS Sensors", which is very far from
where you'd publish if you had decent biological results).

So basically, just ignore this.

